# Landmass in Calgary



## Landmass (Dec 15, 2009)

We started to clear snow 2 weeks ago with our case and plow truck finally got caught up .

http://www.landmassdirt.com


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds fun, no sleep for you huh. I like the photos of the equip on your site


----------



## Tkobobcat (Jan 8, 2010)

Thats was some killer storms we had LOL
Dont think i slept for a week........


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lethbridge had a whole crap load too, made good money, now comes the big thaw with the chinook this week


----------



## Tkobobcat (Jan 8, 2010)

Gonna be a mess thats forsure


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

already a mess, half the 2 feet we had is already gone, i just hope it clears all the black top and dries before it get cold again, because if all the wet refreezes it is going to be hell


----------



## Tkobobcat (Jan 8, 2010)

Where in AB r u buck? .........all mine are dry now


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lethbridge...............thought i mentioned that already there is only a couple of albertans on here


----------

